

Australia's tech darling Atlassian in sexism row - kschua
http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/expertise/australias-tech-darling-atlassian-in-sexism-row-20140605-zryjd.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7847351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7847351)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7849377)

